# Leaving Sat Morn!!!



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

We are finally leaving on our first big run of the year. Everything checked out during dewinterizing. I also got a few more mods done, but will have to post the pictures when I get back. Got my diesel card ready! See ya back on the 30th.
Ken and Tara


----------



## tidefan (Oct 31, 2007)

Enjoy the trip and let is all know how it was!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have a great time....


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

Well, we made it to Moab on time with no problems. We drove from Iowa City to North Platte, NE the first day and spent the night at the Flying J Truck Stop there. Got up early Sun morn and drove the rest of the way to Moab, Utah. The campground here at Spanish Trail is great. It is a little out of town, but sure beats the ones in town where you are crammed in on top of each other. As the owner of the place said, "Down there, your neighbor can't even fart without you knowing it!"







Diesel prices ran from $4.09 in NE to $4.35 in Utah. 1188 miles to get here averaging 10 mpg. I'm pretty happy with that knowing the head wind we had most of the trip. Today we started off in Arches doing some hiking. Heading back out tonight to Delicate Arch. I'll post pictures as we go. Have a great day!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Glad you made it in safely...Looking forward to those photos!

Have fun


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

Sorry, I originally posted this in the wrong spot.

Well, we made it back last night. 2,989 miles, multiple $100+ tanks of fuel, and the first trip for the year under the belt. We had a blast and spent today cleaning up the camper and getting things back in order. I'll be getting pictures posted in the next couple of days. Looking forward to the Outback Rally next month in IL. Hope everyone had a great week. 
Ken and Tara


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like a great trip!!


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

glad you had a good time !!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

Well, pics are finally posted. Hope you enjoy! Unfortunately, the pictures can't even come close the real beauty of the place. See you at the rally!
Chasn'Racin
Ken and Tara

Picture website


----------

